# Where to find rocks



## Florios (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey guys I really need some rocks for my tank rebuild I'm doing but there's just no way in spending 50+ bucks on a rock. 

You guys know where I can find some nice ones in the vancouver downtown area, and or buys some for cheap. And I mean like a dollar a pound cheap.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I went to Second Beach in Stanley Park. The white ones with black speckles are safe. Meet me there and I will sell you all you want at 50 cents a pound. :lol:


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Any pic of what kind of rock you want? Or something looking? What size?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Try Northwest landscaping, I think a few of the members on this site has gotten their rocks from there:
http://www.landscapesupply.com/catalog/


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

TomC said:


> I went to Second Beach in Stanley Park. The white ones with black speckles are safe. Meet me there and I will sell you all you want at 50 cents a pound. :lol:


Hahaha, oh you


----------



## scottyama (Jan 6, 2013)

How bout this?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

scottyama said:


> How bout this?


Try this place:

*Sunrise Bonsai Garden*

CONTACT US


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

^ +1 they got good prices


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Next time you take a road trip to Whistler, keep an eye out for the piles cleared from rock fall. Usually lots of nice flat ones.
Drive by a house construction site and pick out the rocks for free =)
Otherwise, as pointed out with Jobber's links. Landscape supply centre. Remember, the saying heavy as rock. Even $1 a pound add up quick.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

There is several tonnes of red lava rock piled on the side of hwy 1 at willingdon lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Landscape supply. Some have good websites wih lots of pictures so check there first. Northwest landscape in Burnaby is good. Or go find a local river like cappilano. Be nice rocks there.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

We've got some iwagumi style rocks that I'd let go cheap, if I can pry them away from my husband. They're currently gathering dust, but I'll try to get some pics.


----------



## Florios (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions! I'm going to co check out the two stores that were suggested! If I don't find any there ill go look in those spots . 

@elle I'm not sure that's the style of rock I'm going for but I'd definitely be interested in seeing them. 

@scotty thanks for the pic! Not particularly fond of the color I'm looking for like a darker style for my planted tank that I'm going to carpet.


----------



## Florios (Mar 16, 2013)

@blurry I was looking at a japaneese style rock like what they sell at aquariumswest but the price is out of the ball park.

I stumbled on to this while searching and I like it so ill probably approach it like this.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plan...ike-expensive-stone-aquascaping-anyone-32228/

I'd rather have the jap ones but I wouldn't mind settling for this.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Those are what I've got. I'll post some pics. How many do you want? If you're downtown I can maybe meet up during the week.


----------



## Florios (Mar 16, 2013)

Ehm the hole like ones is the iwugami if I'm not losing my marbles here right?

I'd like to see them but I'm not sure that's the jap stone I'm looking for. I wish I knew the name.


----------



## Florios (Mar 16, 2013)

So I went to the landscape place and they have tons of awesome basalt rocks. Obviously the pic isn't entirely flattering but I'm new at aquascapeing. I got pretty much 5 big nice rocks and a bunch of small ones for less than 5 bucks it was something like 40 pounds of rock(it was pretty baffling after looking at the fish store) and I only ended up using 1 big one and bashing one to get more small pieces. I would definitely recommend going there, ill update with a nicer pic once im all done my scape!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah I live that place. You can take your time and mess around selecting stuff and nobody bothers you. Big place with tons of choices. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Nice to see what you were looking for and at the cost.

Hope you start a tank journal to keep us all up-to-date.

Sent from my mobile phone


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyone have pictures of the type of rocks they got from Sunrise Bonsai Garden?


----------

